# Flourish Excel has potassium in it?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

My planted aquarium is testing pretty high in potassium. I dose Flourish excel daily and that's about it so I was wondering if it contained potassium and thus would be contributing to the reading or if it was something else. I will quit dosing excel if it is but want to continue if it's not the excel causing it. Anyone know? I tried google and it appears that excel only has something called glutaraldehyde it. I doubt this is all that's in it so was wondering if anyone knew? Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What about the substrate? Or any trace or salt additive. Potassium is good for plants so it may be in many products. Ask seachem if excel has potassium in it.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

How high is the potassium? What substrate do you use? Are the plants established, actively growing plants, or fairly new (less than 6 months since planting)? Florish Excell is just organic carbon. Just plain old Flourish, however, has potassium chloride, and could increase your tanks potassium level. The ideal level for potassium is 10-20 ppm, but fish are very tolerant of higher levels, unless the level is insanely high. Also, how high is your light level? If you are dosing with ferts, and not providing enough light, a chemical imbalance could occur. New plants, which are not growing much, will not use up the ferts, either. Why are you dosing daily with a carbon supplement, but not balancing it out with the other nutrients? That seems like a quick way to get an imbalance. If you only want to use one product, plain Flourish, with a variety of micro nutrients (aka trace elements), might be a better choice. To find out if the excel is leading to your nutrient imbalance, stop using for 10 days. Also, test your source water.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know anything about any of the fancy fertilizers that are all over the place these days.i don't do any kind of testing on my tanks either....but any time i ever wanted to use a fert i just went to my local home depot or garden center and bought a box of Miracle Gro.....it did a really nice job for a fraction of the cost of those sold in the hobby..
and it tells you on the box what is in it....i would certainly think that seachem would give the same info on their products...


----------

